# Paseo Rural- Baja California Norte



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Hola bicicleteros!!
I don't post that often but after yesterday's ride I wanted to post some pictures.
We had a great ride called Paseo Rural, it took place in an area less know of Baja California, near Ensenada, its called Baja California's wine country!!.
The ride was from the town Valle de Guadalupe through some rural roads, lots of climbing and downhills, nothing technical but just lots of it, total of 46 km (about 28 miles).
We had a great time but the sad news is that one of my friend fell pretty hard with a possible broken arm. It was his first real mountain bike ride, but he kept a good attitude about it.:thumbsup: Hope he recovers soon.
Thanks.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Hola bicicleteros!!
> I don't post that often but after yesterday's ride I wanted to post some pictures.
> We had a great ride called Paseo Rural, it took place in an area less know of Baja California, near Ensenada, its called Baja California's wine country!!.
> The ride was from the town Valle de Guadalupe through some rural roads, lots of climbing and downhills, nothing technical but just lots of it, total of 46 km (about 28 miles).
> ...


Bummer on your pal... but you know, chicks dig scars (or castings).

Damn... those pics makes me wanna ask for me to be moved to Ensenada (where the company I work for is building something)!!!

Cool... thank you for sharing!


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

nice...and the pics are nice as well...later.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

That sucks for your friend. Hope it doesn't put him off.

Wow, that's a lot of mountain bikers! Looks like there's quite a big mtb scene up there.

I look forward to seeing more baja riding pics from you!

Cheers


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Bummer on your pal... but you know, chicks dig scars (or castings).
> 
> Damn... those pics makes me wanna ask for me to be moved to Ensenada (where the company I work for is building something)!!!
> 
> Cool... thank you for sharing!


If you are ever in this area let me know, we have great riding in both sides of the border


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> That sucks for your friend. Hope it doesn't put him off.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of mountain bikers! Looks like there's quite a big mtb scene up there.
> 
> ...


 You are right, mountain biking is gotten very popular in Baja California thanks to a very orginized racing league, since I don't race I try to be part of the few fun rides they do. Thanks for looking and I'll try to post next time I ride in Mexico.


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*mucho bueno...*

mucho bueno!, mucho bueno!
Se ve que se divirtieron!!


----------

